# hello



## laura_lowen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi

ive just joined as i would really love to get a couple of rats and thought this would be a good place to look to ensure good health etc. i would love hairless ones as i think they are adorable!

laura


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome!!

:welcome1


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I have a rat she is getting very old now she lost her sister a while back. I have also got mice which I breed which means I wont be getting anymore rats but I have enjoyed having them. Perhaps we can sway you towards mice as well  lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya, welcome to our forum.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------

